# The risk of thyroid cancer developing in Graves' disease



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

The risk of thyroid cancer developing in a cold nodule in Graves' disease is ~ the same risk as in patients without Graves' disease, namely about 15%.

Recent outcome of Graves' disease patients with papillary thyroid cancer - 2007 Sep
CONCLUSION: The results in this series of patients do not support the claim that thyroid cancer is more aggressive in Graves' disease patients than in euthyroid patients.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17766715

Basic Facts about Thyroid Nodules - Jul 7, 2010 
More than 95% of all thyroid nodules are benign (non-cancerous growths). 
http://www.endocrineweb.com/nodule.html


----------

